# Left-Click Laptop Mouse Button sticking!!



## carrie640 (Jun 11, 2002)

Kind of a bizarre issue, but has been ongoing and just recently gotten worse. 

I am running an HP (God, help me...I hate those HP people) dv4-1225dx and for the longest time, whenever I used the left mouse button (touchpad), it would stick under the left side of the casing (as if it were caught). I would press it again and it would pop up. 

I thought maybe there was something like dust/dirt stuck so a few weeks ago, I used a can of air into the crevices. Since then, it has gotten worse to the point to where even when I "unstuck" the button, the mouse (cursor/display) would act like it was "stuck" down as if I were holding and scrolling (if you were going to highlight text). 

AND NOW....I dare NOT touch it because it is VERY difficult to get "UNSTUCK" (not the physical button, but rather in the "mode" of being depressed). I popped off the button and then the plastic part under the button to expose the actual little round thingy under it all that gets pressed when the button is pressed. I see NOTHING going on that could be impacting this. In fact, with the plastic parts OFF, when I press that little round sensor under it all, it STILL makes everything stick! 

The plastic buttons are not the suspects...it has to go further than this, but I have no idea what could be going on. It's driving me INSANE because I use that stinking button TOO much for various things!

Any insight, help, etc would be greatly appreciated! I hate calling HP....they act like they know NOTHING and take over an HOUR for some small stupid problem (when you can even understand them). I hate sending the laptop in because they like to find loopholes to not honor the warranty....

UGH. Sucker is only 4 months old and I am dying (ok..not really, but still....frustrating!). 


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks to me you may need a touchpad (button) replacement. I am not sure if the touchpad is part of the palm rest bezel but if the the button gets stuck when pressed then probably you need to replace the whole thing (you mentioned you tried cleaning it already, correct?). On the other hand, replacing it could be bad for your warranty. 

My two cents... just send it back and have HP fix it for you.


----------



## carrie640 (Jun 11, 2002)

Thank you!!!


----------

